# Gästepass gesucht Diablo III



## Mercur (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo 

Wie viele andere suche ich einen Gästepass für Diablo 3. Falls jemand noch einen abzugeben hat würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich anschreiben würdet.. 


Mercur


----------

